
Show HN: Guide to Freelancing in Sweden - nabatism
https://github.com/nabati/freelancing-in-sweden
======
nabatism
When I started freelancing, I spent a ton of time figuring out all the rules
and regulations, how to do accounting, how taxation works, how to pay a
salary, how to find gigs etc etc. I tried distilling this into a single guide,
hoping to save others some time.

Please let me know if you have some feedback!

------
simplecto
Very nice and quite helpful. However, you should consider adding the "hire
your employer" services like coolcompany or frilansfinans. I added an issue on
your repo as a reminder :-)

------
that1guyarvin
Great read! Good job summarizing everything!

------
flappynerd
That 60% tax rate though...

